# Children are treasure. But when you gain something often you loose something. What you are missing mostly?



## Edvardas (Mar 13, 2021)

When I became a father, naturally it has reduced leisure time. My time was basketball and PC games.
Tried several times to start with PC games again, but it is just too much engaging.

What you had to give up?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I had my children young, 21 with my first. I didn't miss a thing apart from sleep!.


----------



## Girlonfire (Apr 7, 2021)

There’s a lot that I feel has changed. I can’t say if I miss it or not because my kids mean the world and I love life with them. But of course, there are times when there is a certain nostalgia about the pre-kid life. 

My kids are still young so I can’t really leave them and go out much. I miss late night hanging with my friends and my husband. The ability to have spontaneous plans. The alone time with my husband. But it’s hard to define it because we gain so much with kids that they make up for the losses. 

And I’ve been told that at some point, it all settles down and you have a lot of time for all that stuff later on when they grow up. Then you miss the kiddo life.


----------



## Untrusting (Mar 22, 2021)

Edvardas said:


> When I became a father, naturally it has reduced leisure time. My time was basketball and PC games.
> Tried several times to start with PC games again, but it is just too much engaging.
> 
> What you had to give up?


Leisure time and a stretch mark free midsection. Still worth it though, and my son is old enough now that we can do hobbies together


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I never for a moment regretted having my child, or the fact that I was young when I did, but I definitely lost my freedom for awhile. I got it back when I was around 40 and that’s the advantage gained by starting young.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Let's see... I gained a couple more boys around the house to watch cartoons with and play video games with and to share a bunch of fun boy stuff I learned growing up as a boy.

Loved reading them stories and going camping and destroying stuff occasionally for the fun of it.

Teaching them to drive and all the other things that go along with growing up.

I now enjoy having a beer with them now and then and shooting the breeze.

I wish we would have had a girl too so she could wrap me around her little finger but I got a couple granddaughters now.😊

I gained a lot and didn't lose a thing.😉


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I gave up jet ski and dirt bike racing. Likely for the best!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Definitely lose some freedom to do whatever whenever. My son has lacrosse practice on Friday nights so that kills Friday nights for us as an example. I would say I have gained far more than I lost. With my daughter I have lost all self control or self determination, I'm pretty sure she has telepathic powers she controls me with or she uses voodoo.


----------



## Edvardas (Mar 13, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Definitely lose some freedom to do whatever whenever. My son has lacrosse practice on Friday nights so that kills Friday nights for us as an example. I would say I have gained far more than I lost. With my daughter I have lost all self control or self determination, I'm pretty sure she has telepathic powers she controls me with or she uses voodoo.


Daughters definitely are witches or use voodoo. My wife constantly catches me on how I become soft like never when she is around. She says: she will get from you whatever she wants from you. And I think it is true. Somehow I can control myself better with my son.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Lost sleep, my Ducati and backpacking trips ... worth it though and now that she's grown up I have a Ducati again


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Dad/daughter dynamics. We learn from the beginning that we can twist our dad around our little finger and we do (mom/son dynamics are similar but not exactly the same).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> Lost sleep, my Ducati and backpacking trips ... worth it though and now that she's grown up I have a Ducati again


Ducati.👍


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

We have spent tons of time in the last nearly 2 years helping to care for our granddaughter. They stayed with us for the first 2 1/2 months of her life, and a few months later they came and stayed with us for 3 months during the first lockdown. As we are well into our 60's this has been very tiring and taken a lot of time and energy, especially as we helped them move twice during this time and moved ourselves last year. We now live a few minutes drive away from them so see them a lot, we have her one day a week while her mum works as well, and more days if she has a cold or something so she can go to child care.
Would I have changed a thing??? Nope, no way, its been sheer joy and a true blessing to have had the priviledge of being so very close to probably our final grandchild.


----------

